# My new GA16DET



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, finally I turboed my Sentra, just wanted to share some pictures.
I still have lots of things to finish, and the pictures With the turbo connected are still in my camera.

























































A friend helping with the tranny


































Getting my new baby in the car...


----------



## jerryarnold (Mar 6, 2008)

nice! how much boost do you plan to run?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

where did you get your manifold from?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

The manifold was home made like everything else. I bought 4 mandrel bent tubes and then cut and soldered everything myself Ill post pictures of the manifold without wrapping.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> The manifold was home made like everything else. I bought 4 mandrel bent tubes and then cut and soldered everything myself Ill post pictures of the manifold without wrapping.


Looks like a nice setup. What material and thickness did you use?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> Looks like a nice setup. What material and thickness did you use?


The manifold was made out of 2mm thick conventional 1.5'' exhaust tubing.
In a next stage im going to get ir made in stainless steel, but for the first version I had to do it this way and I dont have how to weld Stainless at home.

Im actually running only at 5-6 PSI and it pulls great, just having some trouble with the clutch that isnt able to hold the power of the engine. Its a ceramic clutch but something isnt right.
My Setup: 
370 Injectors
fuel pump from a CA18DET 
Hybrid turbo made out from different turbos, the guy who does the turbo job says its similar tu a T28
Custom manifold
Head ported both intake and exhaust.
Oil cooler out from a ca18det
Stand alone ECU controlling every function of the engine.
NX2000 Brakes
AGX struts and lowerd custom made springs.
Greddy BOV
Wide Band O2 Sensor
Weber FPR

My plan is to give it a little more boost, about a total of 10 - 12 PSI and reach at least 200WHP, I know its posible to do with this engine and Hope my setup is able to reach that objective. The engine is completly stock, no changes at all and it has 30.000 kms never opened at all, Here some years ago Diesel fuel was very cheap so people bought cars with gas engines and swaped the engines for diesels so it was easy to get hold of a new gasoline engine.

Here are some more pictures of the setup.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Clutch









Better view of the manifold








This is what the manifold came out of...









Ported exhaust, cant find the intake pictures









Oil cooler









Thicker radiator










Stand alone ECU, with on board carpc and touch screen so I can adjust whatever I need.









































Carpc


















LS1










Also listen to Mp3, videos, internet, GPS, etc..











7mm bigger


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Setup looks nice overall! Good work. I am curious as to how long the current manifold will last. I know you said it is only temporary so I would make the next one out of schedule 40 weld el's. Keep us posted with updates!


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

What happened with your old turbo set-up, the E series engine? This one is ten times better and probably makes more power.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Mervic said:


> What happened with your old turbo set-up, the E series engine? This one is ten times better and probably makes more power.


The E16s was disasembled and left stock again. My mother uses that car now and the engine runs perfectly.
No doubt its a strong little engine, but the GA is much better. Another thing that was wrong on the other setup was the transmision, it was an automatic and you loose a lot of power with those trannys.


----------



## reed 5410 (Apr 26, 2008)

nice work mate , im from england and no 1 does anything with the ga16 enjine, well done the installation looks amazing andwell executed, 1 question did you open up the enjine to lower the compression or is it standard ? i hahe made a manifold ready to turbo my car, thanks for giving me the inspiration to carry on, well done again


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

The engine is completely standard, just head ported and manifolds. CR is like any other GA


----------



## reed 5410 (Apr 26, 2008)

*cool*



dburone said:


> The engine is completely standard, just head ported and manifolds. CR is like any other GA


thanks for that, everybody i speak to says differently but you oviously know what your on about so im going to carry on with my own conversion, just hope it looks half as good as yours, by the way what bhp are u getting?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

reed 5410 said:


> thanks for that, everybody i speak to says differently but you oviously know what your on about so im going to carry on with my own conversion, just hope it looks half as good as yours, by the way what bhp are u getting?


Anyone who says the stock bottom end needs to be built in order to turbo your car is flat out wrong. Plenty of stock bottom end GA16DE turbo setups making in excess of 250 wheel horsepower....


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

The car has been on the street for about a week, Im tuning things up so I didnt take the car to a Dyno yet.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Real nice!!!!!!!!!!! Now shut up and go eat them honda's. lol good luck post up any new thing great job man


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey dburone nice project 

I have a couple of questions: 

How hard is it to make the megasquirt 2 and are you using a pcb V3.56 or the V3?

Did you hook up the vtc if so how or would it be posible (or doesn`t your engine have this)?

And finaly is that a homemade pc you alterd to go in the car, and then you hooked it up to an lsd screen?

Thanks Phil


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

plouche said:


> Hey dburone nice project
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...



I used MS1 with the Extra Code and PCB V3. It takes some time to make it all work. Actually I have the stock ecu and MS working together.
I did not hook the VTC, but some people have, look it up in the MS Forums.
The PC is a common house PC with everything onboard a home made enclousure made out of fiberglass.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok I have an other question I see you changed over to a speed dencity (MAP) system. I it possible to retain the MAF system with a megasquirt?

Thanks Phil


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

plouche said:


> Ok I have an other question I see you changed over to a speed dencity (MAP) system. I it possible to retain the MAF system with a megasquirt?
> 
> Thanks Phil


MS can run with a MAF, a MAP and I also think it can use both sensors together.
Y used the stock MAP sensor MS brings and the car runs perfect, I really dont see in what ways the MAF is better, the engine runs perfect, idles perfect, is faster than stock and also very good whith fuel consumption, about 16km for each liter of fuel.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

Maf is supose to self correct a bit when you change you setup a LITTLE + it sould give you a better throttle response I don`t know how much it differs from MAP but then again Maf is suppose to be harder to tune.

I`m sort of anal when it comes to effiancy so I could be overthinking this.

Greets Phil


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

plouche said:


> Maf is supose to self correct a bit when you change you setup a LITTLE + it sould give you a better throttle response I don`t know how much it differs from MAP but then again Maf is suppose to be harder to tune.
> 
> I`m sort of anal when it comes to effiancy so I could be overthinking this.
> 
> Greets Phil


MAP is easier and also MAF is a huge flow restiction in your intake, at least it is in the GA16de.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

dburone said:


> MAP is easier and also MAF is a huge flow restiction in your intake, at least it is in the GA16de.


Would this still be the case if I would convert to a ford cobra Maf?

ps sorry for whoring your thread


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

plouche said:


> Would this still be the case if I would convert to a ford cobra Maf?
> 
> ps sorry for whoring your thread


I guess it wouldnt be a problem with the cobra MAF, I really dont know how big it is but if it has the same size of the throttle body there isn restrictrion from the MAF.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Clutch Problems continue, The engine is running great and the car is pretty Fast, but the clutch is having a hard time holding all that power.
I think the ceramic disc is OK, but the problem is that the pressure plate isnt strong enough.
Any recomendations or pressure plates I can buy in the US that you guy know will work on a Turbo Ga16?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> Clutch Problems continue, The engine is running great and the car is pretty Fast, but the clutch is having a hard time holding all that power.
> I think the ceramic disc is OK, but the problem is that the pressure plate isnt strong enough.
> Any recomendations or pressure plates I can buy in the US that you guy know will work on a Turbo Ga16?


JWT dual sprung pressure plate.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

This one?

Jim Wolf Technology website


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> This one?
> 
> Jim Wolf Technology website


yes sir! Use the JWT disc too.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

The car is running really good, I went tuning and rising pressure slowly. Everything went very well until I reached 10PSI, then I rised it a little more tu 12psi and I started getting some engine knock.
I guess the problem is that I have to much advance at 12PSI, but im bot sure about that. My ignition map is the one in the picture, maybe you guys can see if its good or not.. And If anyone has a spark ignition map Id love to see it.
Thanks!!
Diego


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Does your system know what base timing is in comparison to the total advance? Say the base is 10 degrees is it advancing it on top of the base timing? Regardless you are running too much timing. Under full throttle conditions in full boost my car is running roughly 20-25 degrees of total advance.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> Does your system know what base timing is in comparison to the total advance? Say the base is 10 degrees is it advancing it on top of the base timing? Regardless you are running too much timing. Under full throttle conditions in full boost my car is running roughly 20-25 degrees of total advance.



Timming is exactly what you see on the table, the table shows total timing.
My actual full boost is in the 180KPA sector of the table, I actually lowered that line making a maximum of 12degree and its running better.
I remember some post you made saying that youre timming at full boost was 12degrees, am I wrong?

thanks for youre Help WES, I really apreciate it! :fluffy:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> Timming is exactly what you see on the table, the table shows total timing.
> My actual full boost is in the 180KPA sector of the table, I actually lowered that line making a maximum of 12degree and its running better.
> I remember some post you made saying that youre timming at full boost was 12degrees, am I wrong?
> 
> thanks for youre Help WES, I really apreciate it! :fluffy:


My car runs around 19-23 degrees of total timing under boost. Many people have ran in the mid 20's in terms of timing. The more timing the better as long as it does not detonate. I would bump it up from 12 slowly and see how it responds.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> My car runs around 19-23 degrees of total timing under boost. Many people have ran in the mid 20's in terms of timing. The more timing the better as long as it does not detonate. I would bump it up from 12 slowly and see how it responds.


I dont understand, in this post:
http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/100711-ignition-timing.html

You said:


wes said:


> I hit around 12-14 degrees of timing on the top end under boost. EGT's in the 1400's and at the end of 4th around 1500. Probe in the center of the collecter pre turbine.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> I dont understand, in this post:
> http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/100711-ignition-timing.html
> 
> You said:


That is advance with base timing of 10 degrees. Because the ECU assumes base timing that means total timing of 20+ degrees. Again I would run no less than 93 octane (which I assume you are doing) and slowly increase timing.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> That is advance with base timing of 10 degrees. Because the ECU assumes base timing that means total timing of 20+ degrees. Again I would run no less than 93 octane (which I assume you are doing) and slowly increase timing.


Im going to look for some info on the Megasquirt ECU, maybe it also sums the base timing.
Timing in the region where knock was heard was at 14, now at 12 I have no knock.

Im running 98 octane fuel and ill try mixing some toluene one of these days...


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Finally the car is running perfect. No timing trouble or fuel, everything looks good and the engine pulls hard and clean to over 7500rpm.
The only problem im having is that with the engine cold, 60-70 degrees celcius I get 14psi on the intake manifold. When the engine gets hot 80 degrees I cant get over 8psi, If i let the engine cool down again I get 12 to 14 psi.
What do you think can cause this change in the pressure?


----------



## bigluelok (Sep 10, 2008)

:idhitit: damn man your car is pure sex


----------



## falcon021084 (Jun 17, 2009)

dburone said:


> Finally the car is running perfect. No timing trouble or fuel, everything looks good and the engine pulls hard and clean to over 7500rpm.
> The only problem im having is that with the engine cold, 60-70 degrees celcius I get 14psi on the intake manifold. When the engine gets hot 80 degrees I cant get over 8psi, If i let the engine cool down again I get 12 to 14 psi.
> What do you think can cause this change in the pressure?


hhhm, intercooler? or is there a way to make your intake manifold stay cooled so you can stay at 12psi - 14psi? probably that thermo gasket thing that i heard about a while ago, i did add some layers to my gasket to see whether or not it works, my manifold seems to stay cooler than my engine head, don't know if it'll help =\

question? i see u install bigger injectors, did u modify it to fit there or do 370cc fit like stock?

:newbie:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

falcon021084 said:


> hhhm, intercooler? or is there a way to make your intake manifold stay cooled so you can stay at 12psi - 14psi? probably that thermo gasket thing that i heard about a while ago, i did add some layers to my gasket to see whether or not it works, my manifold seems to stay cooler than my engine head, don't know if it'll help =
> 
> question? i see u install bigger injectors, did u modify it to fit there or do 370cc fit like stock?
> 
> :newbie:


No thermospacer is going to replace an intercooler. You have to cool the air after it has been compressed by the turbo and simply keeping the IM cool is not going to allow you to run higher boost. 

370CC injectors from the 300ZX TT, SR20DET are drop in replacements. You still need an ECU or controller to run them though.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I had similar problems long ago with boost presure lowering with temperature, the problems were 2, small intercooler and a turbo that was about to die.
How much HPs do you think can be made with the 370cc injectors?
Im changing my setup a bit with a Air-Water intercooler and a new turbo that is similar tu a T28. In my last setup with a modded t25 with bigger wheels the 370cc injectors reached duty cycles near to 100% with the turbo pushing at 14psi.
I fixed that problem getting more fuel pressure, actually 80psi of fuel pressure and that lowered the duty cycle to 80% at full boost.
With std fuel pressure what power can these injectors make? 240? 250?
Thanks!


----------



## falcon021084 (Jun 17, 2009)

dburone said:


> I had similar problems long ago with boost presure lowering with temperature, the problems were 2, small intercooler and a turbo that was about to die.
> How much HPs do you think can be made with the 370cc injectors?
> Im changing my setup a bit with a Air-Water intercooler and a new turbo that is similar tu a T28. In my last setup with a modded t25 with bigger wheels the 370cc injectors reached duty cycles near to 100% with the turbo pushing at 14psi.
> I fixed that problem getting more fuel pressure, actually 80psi of fuel pressure and that lowered the duty cycle to 80% at full boost.
> ...


 * Conversions 500cc per minute is approximately equal to 49lbs per hour which is equal to approximately 100hp.
* lbs/hour = cc per minute / 10.5
* lbs per hour = HP / 2.04
* cc per minute = lbs per hour x 10.5
* cc per minute = HP x 5
* HP = cc per minute / 5
* HP = lbs per hour x 2.04 

X-P stupid guess, 250 is half of 500cc, then i guess it would be 24.5lbs, 50hp. 240 should be less than that. idk, depends on the fuel and air ratio you have there =\
:newbie::newbie:


----------



## falcon021084 (Jun 17, 2009)

Fuel Injector information & Specifications specs


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> I had similar problems long ago with boost presure lowering with temperature, the problems were 2, small intercooler and a turbo that was about to die.
> How much HPs do you think can be made with the 370cc injectors?
> Im changing my setup a bit with a Air-Water intercooler and a new turbo that is similar tu a T28. In my last setup with a modded t25 with bigger wheels the 370cc injectors reached duty cycles near to 100% with the turbo pushing at 14psi.
> I fixed that problem getting more fuel pressure, actually 80psi of fuel pressure and that lowered the duty cycle to 80% at full boost.
> ...


250 at 3 bar 
290 at 4 bar


----------

